# Time For a Website - Thoughts Please



## RH

First off - I am not a tech savvy person. Sure I can operate my computer fairly well, enjoy gaming on my PS3, and like Blu-ray and home theater systems, but I have my limitations (I still prefer a flip phone).

With that said, I finally registered a domain site for our business. Next step - a website.

What would be some recommendations for website developing from some of your out there? Spoke with Go Daddy (I know what some will say about them - right now I'd prefer to stay out of any political debate) and they will do a complete set-up and maintenance for about $470 a year. Whether it's them or not, what are the pros and cons of doing a total package deal such as this versus doing it on your own? Other site development companies you have used and been happy with? Or, do it yourself programs (Mac compatible)?

Also, I need to get a better camera for taking interior shots. A few thoughts on that would also be welcome (price range - just not obscene).

Again, let me remind you that at the age of 59, I am not a techie, or all that anxious to become one so please, be gentle. After all, this is my first time.

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I used 1and1.com,switched to footbridge media,Read about them! its 149 a month,but from what I've heard it pays for it self.I am still waiting on domain transfer and their SEO to begin.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I was bluehost.com for my domain and hosting its pretty cheap. I then am using Wordpress (which is what footbridge uses but it's free) through bluehost. I've spent about 3 hours working on the new site and this is what I have so far. Keep in mine it's not even close to being done. Www.paragonpainting.com/wordpress with a little time spent and some research it's pretty easy to use and update.


----------



## Rcon

Don't waste your time RH. Get someone (a professional web developer - ignore anyone who calls themselves a 'web designer') to either build you a site or to install a WP template for you. Simple, relatively inexpensive, headache-free. 

Wordpress is good in that all you need to do is log in and start typing.

Also, get a real estate photographer to take your worksite photos. They aren't nearly as expensive as you might think, and have all the equipment they need to provide you with excellent shots. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## straight_lines

Tell Aaron at footbridge I sent you. Cost is a flat $150 a month. I think it takes a full month for you site to go live. I would purchase hosting from someone like godaddy, or hostgator. Get footbridge's input on selecting a site name. 

aaron-at-footbridgemedia.com


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

Well.....I would have you told my preferred route from setting up a webhost and installing a wordpress theme and customizing the theme to fit your needs and wants.

But you made it really clear that you are not "techie". So I'll let others guide you to whom they have used.

What I will advise is that you request a website that allows YOU to edit and update when you want. This will serve two purposes. 

1. You do not want to have to pay or be paying and waiting every time you want to post/add something on the website.

2. Search engines prefer active sites over stagnant ones that are never updated. It would be beneficial to update on what your company did on a weekly basis, or a tleast biweekly. 

Just a paragraph with a pic will do.

Another increasingly important aspect to look into is for your website to be responsive, in other words to be able to display in an appealing way on desktops, tablets and smart phones.
Visiting a non mobile site on your phone sucks, scrolling around to view the page is going to be a problem. If you start of with a responsive design you do not need to worry about having to setup a 
secondary mobile site.

I'm sure you are aware mobile search is increasing more and more everyday. Your website needs to be mobile ready.

I'll update this thread with a video showing a responsive design in action and show you how you can update/edit a wordpress website on the backend.

So to recap, request a website with a CMS ( easily edit/add/remove content) and a responsive design ( displays correctly across multiple media devices )


Good Luck


----------



## PatsPainting

59 is young, you still have 40 + years left so don't act like the light is at the end of the tunnel 

SouthFlordia - Have to disagree about search engines like updated sites. I see sites all over the place including mine that not been touched in years and still ranks really good.

I got 4 years of hosting for 110 bucks at JustHost.com, just search for coupons or their promo stuff. I'm really happy with them.

PLEASE do not use WP, be a man and get dreamweaver. All WP sites look the same with a very few exceptions. 

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting

Just wanna add - if you want instant results then follow Tommy's suggestion. It seems that everyone that get's Aaron from footbridge has nothing but great things to say and the $150 is well worth it.

Pat


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I did my own site,and believe me its not worth the husttle,struggle and frustration.To have someone build a website will cost you big bucks,and remember even with a good looking site you are nobody on the search engines so its like having a billboard in the forest,Search engine optimization will cost you big bucks again.So my suggestion is FootBridge Media,contact Aaron directly,and you will have your website live in about a month.Tell Aaron Sharp Painting sent you :thumbup:


----------



## RCP

Rbriggs82 said:


> I was bluehost.com for my domain and hosting its pretty cheap. I then am using Wordpress (which is what footbridge uses but it's free) through bluehost. I've spent about 3 hours working on the new site and this is what I have so far. Keep in mine it's not even close to being done. Www.paragonpainting.com/wordpress with a little time spent and some research it's pretty easy to use and update.


Paul, check this link out. I may be wrong, but it looks like you have the wordpress.com? If so, this will hamper you down the road. You will be limited to what you can do. If you wait to switch later, it will be a lot of work. I helped Scott switch over www.topcoatreview.com. hopefully he'll chime in.

Both are free, but I also recommend a paid theme, the support is much better.


----------



## RCP

Dan, Sharp and Pat are spot on. It really is best to outsource if you don't have the time and inclination. There is so much background knowledge that the pros have. Footbridge Media is a good suggestion, they have great SEO because they have created a system with a lot of content, but I find that their sites all look the same, think "production websites", not that there is anything wrong with that.
I'd also suggest you contact Darren Slaughter, he can set you a WP site that will allow you to make changes easily, but he will do the heavy lifting.


----------



## Rbriggs82

RCP said:


> Paul, check this link out. I may be wrong, but it looks like you have the wordpress.com? If so, this will hamper you down the road. You will be limited to what you can do. If you wait to switch later, it will be a lot of work. I helped Scott switch over www.topcoatreview.com. hopefully he'll chime in.
> 
> Both are free, but I also recommend a paid theme, the support is much better.


I installed wordpress onto bluehost and it stores all my files on there so I don't think I'm going through Wordpress directly. As for the theme, I agree I need to bite the bullet and buy one. I've been looking into which paid theme to get, it hasn't been easy as there are so many choices and opinions as to which are the best. At this point I think I'm going to buy the thesis theme. From what I've read it's supposed to be one of the best for seo purposes and have good support. Any recommendations you may have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RCP

Rbriggs82 said:


> I installed wordpress onto bluehost and it stores all my files on there so I don't think I'm going through Wordpress directly. As for the theme, I agree I need to bite the bullet and buy one. I've been looking into which paid theme to get, it hasn't been easy as there are so many choices and opinions as to which are the best. At this point I think I'm going to buy the thesis theme. From what I've read it's supposed to be one of the best for seo purposes and have good support. Any recommendations you may have would be greatly appreciated.


That's odd, I wonder why "wordpress" shows up in your URL? Usually that only happens when you sign up for wordpress.com. I install WP from my HostGator account. Are you able to install plugins? Thesis is great from what I hear, I use www.solostream.com and am very happy with it. Most of their themes are blog/magazine styles layouts, although you always have the option of creating a static home page.


----------



## daArch

Dan you are too old and too inexperienced to take on the project yourself.

sure , I did mine but I had prior knowledge and a few months with nothing better to do, and it's like a hobby. I do not get the inclination you will enjoy spending many many many hours learning all the nuances. Some of us do enjoy the creative techie stuff. But you have your trains for a hobby.

If and when you hire out to footbridge or another and if you need a host, Bluehost is good. I've had experience with them when I was a member of that trade organization. I use Start Logic which is above average, but comparing the two, I would rather be hosted by Bluehost (too big a pain in the butt to change for not that big a difference.)

I agree that Dreamweaver is superior to Wordpress, but I do not think you will have a choice when you hire a developer. 

HOWEVER, Dreamweaver has a VERY steep learning curve. You feel like Sisyphus.


----------



## Rbriggs82

RCP said:


> That's odd, I wonder why "wordpress" shows up in your URL? Usually that only happens when you sign up for wordpress.com. I install WP from my HostGator account. Are you able to install plugins? Thesis is great from what I hear, I use www.solostream.com and am very happy with it. Most of their themes are blog/magazine styles layouts, although you always have the option of creating a static home page.


Thank you I'll check out solostream. I see why you thought that. It shows up in my URL because I for some reason installed it into that folder. I think I was worried about it interfering with my current website. When I'm done with it I'll either move it to the main folder or point the DNS to the wp folder.


----------



## RH

Thanks for the feedback so far everyone.

I really don't have any inclination to do any of this myself - it's just not an interest I have. I'd rather go out and work at what I do best and then pay someone to do what they do best. Hmmm... that sounds familiar for some reason.

Anyway, I have some good starting info thanks to all of you and would certainly appreciate more. It was interesting that nobody said anything good or bad about Go Daddy doing the entire thing. 

PS - I know 59 is still relatively young and I obviously plan on working a bit longer. Guess I've just been feeling the age [email protected] a bit more lately and I don't like it. Taking my buddy up to the hospital for another round of his cancer treatment Wednesday morning. That will help me put it in perspective - again.


----------



## Workaholic

Hire a pro if you do not want to take on all the constant tweaking.


----------



## Steveqpp

I really don't have any inclination to do any of this myself - it's just not an interest I have. I'd rather go out and work at what I do best and then pay someone to do what they do best. Hmmm... that sounds familiar for some reason.

Your words. Just like painting, Hire a PROFESSIONAL and get it done right. Second thing, the longer it takes the less results you will recieve from it.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter

So what did you do?


----------



## RH

Nothing yet Darren. Dealing with a health issue which is pretty much dominating me right now.
Dan


----------



## DarrenSlaughter

researchhound said:


> Nothing yet Darren. Dealing with a health issue which is pretty much dominating me right now.
> Dan


Well take care of yourself!


----------



## ProBrush

I am having my site built right now. I am using www.fatactgraphics.com with great results so far. The website is registered under my name, not his, so I have control and the only monthly fee I will have to pay is for the hosting from 1and1.com which is like $10/month.


----------



## PatsPainting

ProBrush said:


> I am having my site built right now. I am using www.fatactgraphics.com with great results so far. The website is registered under my name, not his, so I have control and the only monthly fee I will have to pay is for the hosting from 1and1.com which is like $10/month.



Doesn't 1and1 make you spam crap on your site? Not sure, I know some do.

Pat


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

PatsPainting said:


> Doesn't 1and1 make you spam crap on your site? Not sure, I know some do.
> 
> Pat


No, 1and1 is just like any other webhost. I have my sites hosted there.

Now, they do have several kinds of "SEO" type packages and other crap like that, but you pay for that if want them.

I've been with them for a couple years now with no problems.


----------



## PatsPainting

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> No, 1and1 is just like any other webhost. I have my sites hosted there.
> 
> Now, they do have several kinds of "SEO" type packages and other crap like that, but you pay for that if want them.
> 
> I've been with them for a couple years now with no problems.


OK, I must be thinking of someone else. 10 dollars a month seems high to me, unless he's getting his own server or something. 

Also I would make sure you host your domains in a different place from where your site is, and always have a back up of your site on your own computer.

Pat


----------



## BigBen

ProBrush said:


> I am having my site built right now. I am using www.fatactgraphics.com with great results so far. *The website is registered under my name, not his, so I have control* and the only monthly fee I will have to pay is for the hosting from 1and1.com which is like $10/month.


You don't register a web site - you register a domain name which is like $10 a year...

Pay hosting for the whole year, not by the month and you should save money...


----------



## BigBen

PatsPainting said:


> OK, I must be thinking of someone else. 10 dollars a month seems high to me, unless he's getting his own server or something.
> 
> Also I would make sure you host your domains in a different place from where your site is, and always have a back up of your site on your own computer.
> 
> Pat


You must be on a shared server. They are always cheaper - but not the most dependable though...


----------



## PatsPainting

BigBen said:


> You must be on a shared server. They are always cheaper - but not the most dependable though...


I paid $120 for 4 years of hosting - yes on a shared server. As of this post I could not be happier. Have 3 sites using JustHost.com, one for over 2.5 years the other for about 2 years the latest one for about 5 months. 

want to add that all my domains are hosted somewhere else 

Pat


----------



## Rcon

PatsPainting said:


> I paid $120 for 4 years of hosting - yes on a shared server. As of this post I could not be happier. Have 3 sites using JustHost.com, one for over 2.5 years the other for about 2 years the latest one for about 5 months.
> 
> want to add that all my domains are hosted somewhere else
> 
> Pat


That is cheap.

I like bluehost. Reliable service, relatively inexpensive. All add-on services available. One click wp install. 

I think it cost me around $100/year. 

Used godaddy for domains. Dont like all the spam from them but that's my only complaint. 

Dan - if I could make only one suggestion, it would be that you properly advertise your business. That means not being a DIY like I did. Leave it to the pros, just like we tell the DIY painters to do. 

Pay the money for a professional product. It's worth it.


----------



## chrisn

Jim Parodi just did mine,$247 total for the year


----------



## BigBen

PatsPainting said:


> I paid $120 for 4 years of hosting - yes on a shared server. As of this post I could not be happier. Have 3 sites using JustHost.com, one for over 2.5 years the other for about 2 years the latest one for about 5 months.
> 
> want to add that all my domains are hosted somewhere else
> 
> Pat


Well, if they have a 4 years plan and you pay in advance, I can see it costing only $120.

My experience with shared servers is lots of 404 pages...


----------



## PatsPainting

BigBen said:


> Well, if they have a 4 years plan and you pay in advance, I can see it costing only $120.
> 
> My experience with shared servers is lots of 404 pages...


Not really sure why your experience was getting lots of 404 pages from sites being hosted on shared servers. You might want to look up what is actually the error code 404 is. 404 would have nothing to do if the site was on a shared server or a dedicated one.

Pat


----------



## RH

Rcon said:


> That is cheap.
> 
> I like bluehost. Reliable service, relatively inexpensive. All add-on services available. One click wp install.
> 
> I think it cost me around $100/year.
> 
> Used godaddy for domains. Dont like all the spam from them but that's my only complaint.
> 
> Dan - if I could make only one suggestion, it would be that you properly advertise your business. That means not being a DIY like I did. Leave it to the pros, just like we tell the DIY painters to do.
> 
> Pay the money for a professional product. It's worth it.


That's the plan once I get to green light time. Just waiting for myself to get back to fighting condition again.


----------



## Xmark

chrisn said:


> Jim Parodi just did mine,$247 total for the year


no offense but that is a terrible looking site. it really is too wordy and is not distinctive and spaced out enough for my tastes. glad that i didn't go with parodi.:yes:


----------



## Workaholic

Xmark said:


> no offense but that is a terrible looking site. it really is too wordy and is not distinctive and spaced out enough for my tastes. glad that i didn't go with parodi.:yes:


Some websites look better than others but if it produces traffic and leads it still works. What is yours?


----------



## BigBen

Xmark said:


> no offense but that is a terrible looking site. it really is too wordy and is not distinctive and spaced out enough for my tastes. glad that i didn't go with parodi.:yes:


I think the one page site is fine. The point to having a web site is to get the phone to ring. Would a customer say, "na, I don't like the site, I'm not calling him"? People want quick call backs and don't have time to search for the perfect site... If a customer finds his site, the phone number is clear. That is what counts.

The only thing he could do different, is make FREE ESTIMATES large and clear...


----------



## Xmark

BigBen said:


> I think the one page site is fine. The point to having a web site is to get the phone to ring. Would a customer say, "na, I don't like the site, I'm not calling him"? People want quick call backs and don't have time to search for the perfect site... If a customer finds his site, the phone number is clear. That is what counts.
> 
> The only thing he could do different, is make FREE ESTIMATES large and clear...


good marketing costs good money. same for websites. you can't cheap out and expect to get the same number of responses as a better looking,more expensive website. that's just common sense. is it better than nothing? sure.


----------



## BigBen

Xmark said:


> good marketing costs good money. same for websites. you can't cheap out and expect to get the same number of responses as a better looking,more expensive website. *that's just common sense*. is it better than nothing? sure.


Xmark, I don't believe its just common sense. The main thing with a web site, is having people find your site. You can have the most elaborate site on the web, but if people don't find you, you are just data lost on a web server. 

Consumers are less complicated than you think. Did you ever hear of the expression, "less is more"? Think about it! :blink:

Company name - Photos - about us - phone number? Keep it simple stupid! Just saying!!!


----------



## Xmark

BigBen said:


> Xmark, I don't believe its just common sense. The main thing with a web site, is having people find your site. You can have the most elaborate site on the web, but if people don't find you, you are just data lost on a web server.
> 
> Consumers are less complicated than you think. Did you ever hear of the expression, "less is more"? Think about it! :blink:
> 
> Company name - Photos - about us - phone number? Keep it simple stupid! Just saying!!!



nobody is debating the importance of good seo. that is beside the point and unrelated to this topic about one particular website that I find to be ugly. besides, you have no idea how good his seo is.

if less is more, nobody would be investing money and continually trying to improve their websites. ask 'eco painting' out of toronto if his 20k+ investment in his website was worth it.

this is a really silly discussion and my last post on it. again,common sense.


----------



## BigBen

Xmark said:


> nobody is debating the importance of good seo. that is beside the point and unrelated to this topic about one particular website that I find to be ugly. besides, you have no idea how good his seo is.
> 
> if less is more, nobody would be investing money and continually trying to improve their websites. ask 'eco painting' out of toronto if his 20k+ investment in his website was worth it.
> 
> this is a really silly discussion and my last post on it. again,common sense.


What do you know about SEO? You know, every website on the planet shoots for great SEO. Problem is, there are millions of web sites/pages on the web. SEO is just a web guys way of charging you more money... Truth is, most painting web sites are lucky if they get a few hits a day to their site. 

I don't need to ask 'eco painting' anything. Anyone that paid 20k for a web site, wasted about 19k of that money. 

Whether you find Chrisn's web site ugly or not - is irrelevant. You are not a customer with money in hand looking to get a paint job done... 

Ask yourself this, would you NOT call chrisn to give you a free estimate if you found his web site on google? 

Stop being over critical... BTW - where is your web site?


----------



## Xmark

BigBen said:


> What do you know about SEO? You know, every website on the planet shoots for great SEO. Problem is, there are millions of web sites/pages on the web. SEO is just a web guys way of charging you more money... Truth is, most painting web sites are lucky if they get a few hits a day to their site.
> 
> I don't need to ask 'eco painting' anything. Anyone that paid 20k for a web site, wasted about 19k of that money.
> 
> Whether you find Chrisn's web site ugly or not - is irreverent. You are not a customer with money in hand looking to get a paint job done...
> 
> Ask yourself this, would you NOT call chrisn to give you a free estimate if you found his web site on google?
> 
> Stop being over critical ... BTW - where is your web site?


ignorance is bliss eh fella? carry on:thumbsup:

and i'll be critical of whatever i feel is appropriate. it's called constructive criticism buddy boy. who the heck are you to even pose such an arrogant statement,mr super hero defender of all wretched web sites? lol


----------



## BigBen

Xmark said:


> ignorance is bliss eh fella? carry on:thumbsup:
> 
> and i'll be critical of whatever i feel is appropriate. it's called constructive criticism buddy boy. *who the heck are you to even pose such an arrogant statement,*mr super hero defender of all wretched web sites? lol


Someone who owns 100 domain names (15 of them parked and featuring google adsense ads), fluent in HTML, PHP, FTP, flash software, photoshop, web building software, SEO, iFrames, java scripts, Meta tags, cPanel server maintenance, etc.... Sorry if you have no clue as to what I am saying! 

I am don't here painter!


----------



## Xmark

BigBen said:


> Someone who owns 100 domain names (15 of them parked and featuring google adsense ads), fluent in HTML, PHP, FTP, flash software, photoshop, web building software, SEO, iFrames, java scripts, Meta tags, cPanel server maintenance, etc.... Sorry if you have no clue as to what I am saying!
> 
> I am don't here painter!


Hi Parodi!

irrelevant to this discussion. that website still sucks!


----------



## George Z

Xmark has the guts to say it as it is.
He thinks the site sucks. He could say "it's nice, but..." but he is honest.
Hope people would tell me every time anything of mine, 
including the crappy stuff all over my neglected websites, suck.
As far as hurting Chris' feelings, I think he is a big boy and he can take it.
I don't think Chris ever said: "Behr paints are nice but....."
He thinks BEHR sucks! And good for him for saying it so :thumbsup:


----------



## George Z

Now, to clear some of the assumptions:
I paid about $1,300 to build my website, but its forever unfinished.
All they did is install the theme, and they customized a Content Management System. The thing is, I have to find time to manage that Content System. Good luck with that!
If I could find someone to do exactlly what I want for $20,000 I would every single time!

We spend now about $800 a month to market it.
We are number 1 organic result for pretty much any term we feel like in a Metropolitan area of about 4 million. 
We get almost 10 leads a day, then hand pick 3-4 of them for estimates.
Then there are Facebook leads, our repeat business, referrals etc.
Had to stop Pay Per Click obviously.
So it works.
Having said that, the site Chris has may be exactly what he was looking for.


----------



## BigBen

George Z said:


> Now, to clear some of the assumptions:
> I paid about $1,300 to build my website, but its forever unfinished.
> All they did is install the theme, and they customized a Content Management System. The thing is, I have to find time to manage that Content System. Good luck with that!
> If I could find someone to do exactlly what I want for $20,000 I would every single time!
> 
> We spend now about $800 a month to market it.
> We are number 1 organic result for pretty much any term we feel like in a Metropolitan area of about 4 million.
> We get almost 10 leads a day, then hand pick 3-4 of them for estimates.
> Then there are Facebook leads, our repeat business, referrals etc.
> Had to stop Pay Per Click obviously.
> So it works.
> *Having said that, the site Chris has may be exactly what he was looking for.*


Thank you! From the looks of Chris site, he is a small operation and I am sure he doesn't have 13k to have a web site built. 

Sounds to me like you are a large business and you can afford to invest thousands of dollars.


----------



## Dave Mac

looks like he said 1300 not 13k


----------



## PatsPainting

BigBen said:


> Someone who owns 100 domain names (15 of them parked and featuring google adsense ads), fluent in HTML, PHP, FTP, flash software, photoshop, web building software, SEO, iFrames, java scripts, Meta tags, cPanel server maintenance, etc.... Sorry if you have no clue as to what I am saying!
> 
> I am don't here painter!


From what I have seen from your posts, this is highly unbelievable. Sorry man, but you don't even know what a 404 is. 

As far as the site people are talking about - It cost $247 for the whole year. That is a great deal if you ask me, even if its just a one page no good looking site. It seems to be filled with SEO stuff. 

Not sure you will find anyone on the web who will build you a one page site, with some great SEO stuff inside and get it hosted for one year for under $250 bucks.

Pat


----------



## BigBen

PatsPainting said:


> From what I have seen from your posts, this is highly unbelievable. *Sorry man, but you don't even know what a 404 is. *
> 
> As far as the site people are talking about - It cost $247 for the whole year. That is a great deal if you ask me, even if its just a one page no good looking site. It seems to be filled with SEO stuff.
> 
> Not sure you will find anyone on the web who will build you a one page site, with some great SEO stuff inside and get it hosted for one year for under $250 bucks.
> 
> Pat


The 404 or Not Found error message is a HTTP standard response code indicating that the client was able to communicate with the server, but the server could not find what was requested.
The web site hosting server will typically generate "404 - Not Found" web page, when a user attempts to follow a broken or dead link, hence the 404 error is one of the most recognizable errors users can find on the web.[1]
A 404 error should not be confused with "server not found" or similar errors, in which a connection to the destination server could not be made at all. A 404 error indicates that the requested resource may be available again in the future; however, the fact does not guarantee the same content.


----------



## BigBen

Looks like this!


----------



## PatsPainting

BigBen said:


> Well, if they have a 4 years plan and you pay in advance, I can see it costing only $120.
> 
> My experience with shared servers is lots of 404 pages...



My comment was in regard to this post about you having a difficult time understanding what a 404 is. I was not asking you to google what it is and post your results.

Pat


----------



## BigBen

PatsPainting said:


> My comment was in regard to this post about you having a difficult time understanding what a 404 is. I was not asking you to google what it is and post your results.
> 
> Pat


Pat, I have a dedicated server with cPanel that I pay $65 a month for. My bandwidth per month is in the GB's. 

My experience with shared servers is down time... 
The 404 page I displayed is from my server, not google. 

The meta tag here are from your index page... Correct?


----------



## PatsPainting

BigBen said:


> Pat, I have a dedicated server with cPanel that I pay $65 a month for. My bandwidth per month is in the GB's.
> 
> My experience with shared servers is down time...
> The 404 page I displayed is from my server, not google.
> 
> The meta tag here are from your index page... Correct?


From your google search you posted that a 404 is that you were able to connect to the server but a page you were looking for is not there. This means either a broken link or the page has been removed. This does not mean that the server is down. 

If your browsing through your cpanel and seeing a chit load of 404's then either you have a bot crawling your site to hack it or you recently updated your site and the old links are no longer working.

This is where I'm having a tough time understanding why you blame this on a shared server vs a dedicated one. To me this does not matter. 

There are 100's of hosts out there where they use shared servers that the up time is 99% of the time. 

You just have to do a few reviews before you pick you host.

Pat


----------



## BigBen

Pat, I checked out the server your web sites are on, wow, no wonder you pay next to nothing. There are over 4000 sites on your server! Holly cow! Talk about a shared server!!! :blink:
Displaying items 1,401 to 1,500, out of a total of 4,163

The server for patrickmillerpainting.com IP 173.254.28.108

Sites on IP 173.254.28.108

http://www.sitedossier.com/ip/173.254.28.108/1401


----------



## PatsPainting

Ok, what happens when you click on my link? I'm guessing my site loads right? What happens when you click on your site? I would also guess your sites loads too?

I have unlimited data transfer and I would hope you do too, I have unlimited storage space and I would bet you do to.

The difference is I pay $2.50 a month and you pay $65.00 a month 


Pat


----------



## BigBen

PatsPainting said:


> Ok, what happens when you click on my link? I'm guessing my site loads right? What happens when you click on your site? I would also guess your sites loads too?
> 
> I have unlimited data transfer and I would hope you do too, I have unlimited storage space and I would bet you do to.
> 
> The difference is I pay $2.50 a month and you pay $65.00 a month
> 
> 
> Pat


Which goes back to my earlier post, shared servers are not as dependable. 

According to Alexa Traffic Ranking, your site doesn't get much traffic. So I believe you are fine at @ 2.50 a month...


----------



## BigBen

Pat, I had your web sites index page 'meta tags' analyzed. 
You may want to make a few adjustments for better SEO results. 

Ecopainting.ca also has a keyword relevancy to page content issue as well... 

This is the results of your page @ patrickmillerpainting.com


----------



## PatsPainting

Well BigBen, or is it MagicBrush, or maybe Phillysfinest, or even maybe Mr New Jersey. Looks like you could not even make it for 3 weeks with out your identity being exposed.

Time for another youtube video bud. Like I told you before, frontpage is old, ftp is lame for updating your sites. Please get with the current times.

Good luck 

Pat


----------



## BigBen

PatsPainting said:


> Well BigBen, or is it MagicBrush, or maybe Phillysfinest, or even maybe Mr New Jersey. Looks like you could not even make it for 3 weeks with out your identity being exposed.
> 
> Time for another youtube video bud. Like I told you before, frontpage is old, ftp is lame for updating your sites. Please get with the current times.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Pat


Sorry, but I am not who you think I am!

Just because I am more tech savvy than you, don't try to discredit me!


----------



## robladd

Considering your joining date 2 days after magic brush aka phillies finest aka paintcontractornj came out of the closet.

It makes some of us wonder???


----------



## BigBen

robladd said:


> Considering your joining date 2 days after magic brush aka phillies finest aka paintcontractornj came out of the closet.
> 
> It makes some of us wonder???


robladd, I think 'Patrick Miller' and 'you' are one in the same. You magically appear moments after Pat and I have been having tech talk... Its obvious!


----------



## davedrew

researchhound said:


> Again, let me remind you that at the age of 59, I am not a techie, or all that anxious to become one so please, be gentle. After all, this is my first time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


I would go with WordPress all the way. I started using Wordpress a while back and it's amazing user friendly and easy to set up. It's the only thing I will use anymore. You will discover why it's the fastest growing web platform and the largest.

Get the painters revenue guide, link below, and it gives a link inside to get a cool WordPress theme that you can easily set up and update yourself.

I will be glad to assist you with all of this if you want to send me a PM.


----------



## Workaholic

BigBen said:


> Which goes back to my earlier post, shared servers are not as dependable.
> 
> According to Alexa Traffic Ranking, your site doesn't get much traffic. So I believe you are fine at @ 2.50 a month...


Lets see your site?


----------



## Rbriggs82

Workaholic said:


> Lets see your site?


He cant do that. It would be like taking off Clark Kent's glasses and exposing his true identity.


----------



## BigBen

Workaholic said:


> Lets see your site?



Hi Workaholic, I have been offended in this thread by Xmark (he claims I am ignorant), then Pat, (claims I don't know what I am talking about), then I show Pat that I can find and read the html code on his web site, produce the IP address and all the other sites that are hosted on his shared server. "Wow, Ben knows he stuff", then Pat tries to discredit me with some far fetched speculation, just because I showed him up!

I am done with this topic!


----------



## PatsPainting

BigBen said:


> Hi Workaholic, I have been offended in this thread by Xmark (he claims I am ignorant), then Pat, (claims I don't know what I am talking about), then I show Pat that I can find and read the html code on his web site, produce the IP address and all the other sites that are hosted on his shared server. "Wow, Ben knows he stuff", then Pat tries to discredit me with some far fetched speculation, just because I showed him up!
> 
> I am done with this topic!


I would post your site you did in frontpage  but figured whats the point. I imagine its just a matter of time before you get banned again.

Pat


----------



## BigBen

PatsPainting said:


> I would post your site you did in frontpage  but figured whats the point. I imagine its just a matter of time before you get banned again.
> 
> Pat


Pat, your web site looks like a basic generic template provided by your web host.
Hire a pro! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## vermontpainter

BigBen said:


> robladd, I think 'Patrick Miller' and 'you' are one in the same. You magically appear moments after Pat and I have been having tech talk... Its obvious!


I met Rob in Vegas last year. I dont think he is Pat Miller. But I did find it odd that he was dressed up as an Asian person impersonating Elvis. Odd.


----------



## BigBen

PatsPainting said:


> I would post your site you did in frontpage  but figured whats the point. I imagine its just a matter of time before you get *banned *again.
> 
> Pat


Is that how it works here? They ban people for knowledge and free speech? 

Sorry if I offended you! If my intelligence upsets you, for now on, I will play dumb! :notworthy:


----------



## straight_lines

vermontpainter said:


> I met Rob in Vegas last year. I dont think he is Pat Miller. But I did find it odd that he was dressed up as an Asian person impersonating Elvis. Odd.


Was gonna make a joke about Sasquatch and Elvis but figured it wouldn't come over well in text.


----------



## vermontpainter

straight_lines said:


> Was gonna make a joke about Sasquatch and Elvis but figured it wouldn't come over well in text.


Those were 2 of my vegas highlights. Learning that Robladd is not a painter, but rather a wedding entertainer. And me and Todd watching you drop your drink right there on the miracle mile in front of the 800' jumbotron.


----------



## straight_lines

I wish I didn't remember that bit. That is the night I went off drinking with the Canadians, and stumbled back to you and Todd standing there.


----------



## RCP

straight_lines said:


> I wish I didn't remember that bit. That is the night I went off drinking with the Canadians, and stumbled back to you and Todd standing there.


hmpff! And here I thought the top of the world and the bus ride was your highlight! ;0


----------



## robladd

RCP said:


> hmpff! And here I thought the top of the world and the bus ride was your highlight! ;0


And the bus ride saga turns. Lol


----------



## vermontpainter

straight_lines said:


> I wish I didn't remember that bit. That is the night I went off drinking with the Canadians, and stumbled back to you and Todd standing there.


I was counting the pixels in the jumbotron. 

Oooh, the first thing you know ole Jed's a millioneeer...


----------



## Qualco

Send me a message if you need help buying a domain, setting up hosting, SEO or just to get started with a website... custom website cost serious dough, but if you know where to look you can get an out of the box solution which you can tweak a little and be a more competitive and easier to find for those web savvy customers


----------

